# should i trim? (long hair ragdoll)



## Taylorbaby

I have been brushing Jake everyday getting him used to being pulled about 

I just noticed these under his feet:









I read somewhere that you shouldnt trim Any hair for shows, but should I trim this? I obviously dont want to do anything I shouldnt do so whats the normal thing to do that wont ruin him for his show??


----------



## Soupie

Not sure for Raggies but I don't trim the tufts on my longhair Selkirks


----------



## messyhearts

Under NO circumstances trim feet. They are part of the breed standard to have tufts there.


----------



## Taylorbaby

I thought so that is what i read 

just trying to make him look his best, he has a gorgeous maine right now hope it looks as good on the day!


----------



## raggs

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....DONT TRIM ANY OF HIS /HER FEET. or anything else for that matter lol..............CHRIS


----------



## Steverags

NOOOOOOOOOO, No trimming, their tufts are meant to be there.


----------



## Tje

this might be a stupid question.... but don't these cats slide all over the place if you have hard flooring??? (well like tiled floors, or laminated wood kind of flooring) ???


----------



## Steverags

Tje said:


> this might be a stupid question.... but don't these cats slide all over the place if you have hard flooring??? (well like tiled floors, or laminated wood kind of flooring) ???


No more than any other cats


----------



## Tje

Steverags said:


> No more than any other cats


see... !!!!! I told you it was a silly question, lol. 

No I just thought...

paw pads have grip (like us in bare feet)
hairy paw pads have less grip (like us in wooly socks)

so I though if they had hairly paw pads that they might slip all over the place on hardl slippy flooring.


----------



## messyhearts

You're probably right that they do though apparently tufty feet are there for breeds like Maine Coons & NFCs & Siberians because of the snowy environment they would deal with (in Maine, Norway or Siberia!). I am assuming that Ragdolls have inherited this too being SLH. My MC does slip & slide sometimes but she does hurtle about at quite a pace & the Birmans slip as often & aren't as tufty.

Though, let's face it, it isn't very natural for any animal to encounter such a low friction surface as laminate flooring anyway.


----------



## Tje

not in the wild, no, but most people I know (with more than a couple of cats) have some kind of hard flooring (tiles, laminated wood, hard wood, vinyl etc) which is why I imagined these cats slip sliding around. I have no carpets anywhere in my home and I can walk fine in bare feet, but would break my legs if I attempted to go about in socks.


----------



## Taylorbaby

raggs said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....DONT TRIM ANY OF HIS /HER FEET. or anything else for that matter lol..............CHRIS





Steverags said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO, No trimming, their tufts are meant to be there.


lol dont worry nothing have been trimmed!!  



Tje said:


> this might be a stupid question.... but don't these cats slide all over the place if you have hard flooring??? (well like tiled floors, or laminated wood kind of flooring) ???


mine have never slid actually, the british girl has and shes a shorthair obviously!


----------

